# Small NC GTG August 20th - Wake Forest/Raleigh



## The Drake (Apr 3, 2007)

Hey guys, hope everyone is staying cool for the Summer! Having another small GTG in Wake Forest and anyone who wants to come is more than welcome. 

Date: August 20th, 2011 (Saturday)

Time: 10am - 6pm

Location: 2105 possum trot, Wake Forest

Parking: Park in the driveway of the deer path entrance

Phone: I will PM everyone that confirms they can make it with my cell in case anyone gets lost.

Food: Pizza or grilling out, depends on weather really. 

Let me know if you can make it and add your name to this list:

1. Jason (bertholomey)
2. Drake (The Drake)
3. Kendal (Notloudenuf)


Edit: I also added a social group for all us North Carolinian's here. Check it out!


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

I will be there.... with bells on. Looking forward to seeing the fellas again and Listening to some great cars.


----------



## Salami (Oct 10, 2007)

How much shade is there going to be?  It was warm at the last one sitting in them cars.


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

Salami said:


> How much shade is there going to be?  It was warm at the last one sitting in them cars.


This isn't the open parking lot like most meets are.  Much more comfortable....and a pool nearby if you get overheated.

I will be attending. Thanks Drake


----------



## The A Train (Jun 26, 2007)

Yessir ill be there! As a sous chef, ill be happy to do a little grillin. Steak, burgers etc.


----------



## Velozity (Jul 6, 2007)

I'm going to a competition in Collinsville, VA that day. Depending on what time we finish I may stop by (detour) on my way home.


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

I am going to mark the calendar for this!


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

Velozity said:


> I'm going to a competition in Collinsville, VA that day. Depending on what time we finish I may stop by (detour) on my way home.


LIES!



chithead said:


> I am going to mark the calendar for this!


and more LIES!!! :laugh:

Hope to see you both there.


----------



## Velozity (Jul 6, 2007)

Notloudenuf said:


> LIES!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





:laugh: You never know! At least I already have a hall pass for that day because of the show...


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

Notloudenuf said:


> and more LIES!!! :laugh:
> 
> Hope to see you both there.


I'm gonna be there on a Murray mower towing two 18's behind it in a Radio Flyer wagon if it means I finally get to demo a system!


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Wow! What a mental image that congers up!

...... hall pass.... that's good....


----------



## The A Train (Jun 26, 2007)

chithead said:


> I'm gonna be there on a Murray mower towing two 18's behind it in a Radio Flyer wagon if it means I finally get to demo a system!


Ill believe it when i see it!


----------



## Salami (Oct 10, 2007)

Notloudenuf said:


> This isn't the open parking lot like most meets are.  Much more comfortable....and a pool nearby if you get overheated.


Well that sounds much better!!!

I will be just getting back from vacation the middle of that week, I won't be able to make it. 

Reminds me I need to get my ass in gear to get ready for the fall GTG. Haven't done **** since the spring meet.


----------



## Compressionfed (Jul 5, 2011)

Sounds like a plan...I'd be willing to attend.


----------



## The Drake (Apr 3, 2007)

3 Week bump!


1. Jason (bertholomey)
2. Drake (The Drake)
3. Kendal (Notloudenuf)
4. Adam (ameuba10)
5. Mike (Velozity) - maybe
6. Daniel (chithead) - Maybe
7. (Compressionfed)


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Looking forward to it. I sent the link over to Sam - hopefully he will make it.


----------



## Compressionfed (Jul 5, 2011)

The Drake said:


> 3 Week bump!
> 
> 
> 1. Jason (bertholomey)
> ...


My real name is Jason also...we're all friends now, so we can go on a first name basis


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

Compressionfed said:


> My real name is Jason also...we're all friends now, so we can go on a first name basis


In that case... you can all refer to me as Big Daddy D :laugh:


----------



## Sleeves (Oct 22, 2010)

Barring something unexpected popping up, I'll be going.


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

1. Jason (bertholomey)
2. Drake (The Drake)
3. Kendal (Notloudenuf)
4. Adam (ameuba10)
5. Mike (Velozity) - maybe
6. Daniel aka Big Daddy D (chithead) - Maybe
7. Jason #2 (Compressionfed)
8. Jeremy (Sleeves)

Who else? Only 2 weeks away.


----------



## chtaylor71 (Sep 26, 2009)

Man I wont be able to make it...my car is going to cali for a supercharger install this tuesday...Jason I really want to hear your Mosconi's Im getting rid of my LRx 5.1k & 2.9k and getting a mosconi setup...Kendal I need your hear to tune my system, from the last meet in wake forrest i love the way your car sounds...


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

chtaylor71 said:


> Man I wont be able to make it...my car is going to cali for a supercharger install this tuesday...Jason I really want to hear your Mosconi's Im getting rid of my LRx 5.1k & 2.9k and getting a mosconi setup...Kendal I need your hear to tune my system, from the last meet in wake forrest i love the way your car sounds...


Car or no car you are more than welcome to attend. Daniel (excuse me Big Daddy D) is threatening to show up on his riding mower. :laugh:


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

Hey the subwoofer and speakers have arrived. I am just waiting on the amp, head unit, wiring, and new driver's side door to arrive. Even got started on deadening yesterday.


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

chtaylor71 said:


> Man I wont be able to make it...my car is going to cali for a supercharger install this tuesday...Jason I really want to hear your Mosconi's Im getting rid of my LRx 5.1k & 2.9k and getting a mosconi setup...Kendal I need your hear to tune my system, from the last meet in wake forrest i love the way your car sounds...


It would be great if you could still make it over. Kendal's car is always a pleasure to listen to - I'm looking forward to it myself!


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

One week reminder. I'm working on a disc to give out. Let's have a good turn out!


----------



## minibox (Mar 25, 2009)

I wish I could make this one guys but it's anniversary weekend. There's a certain car with a mosconi setup that I still need to hear.


----------



## The A Train (Jun 26, 2007)

Well ill have some troubleshooting to do before then, but it should be all worked out by next weekend. Also, i can bring some burgers to throw on the grill if anyones interested


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Have a good time with the Mrs. 

We can certainly set up a time to listen to that certain car. I subjected Sam to it earlier this week, some good suggestions came out of it.


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

ameuba10 said:


> Well ill have some troubleshooting to do before then, but it should be all worked out by next weekend. Also, i can bring some burgers to throw on the grill if anyones interested


We certainly will be interested. Drake, let us know by pm what we can bring, or we can run up to the store to get some stuff. 

Any one heard from Daniel whether he got his equipment and got it installed?


----------



## The A Train (Jun 26, 2007)

Ive been chatting with him via pm and hes hit a couple obstacles during install, but we have all been there. Hope to see him saturday


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

Lol, obstacles... Well my door still isn't here, wiring and deadener is in transit, and the DRX9255 I just bought will not load a CD. Oh and my wife's parents have decided to visit next weekend. And of course she tells them, "Well we have nothing going on, so sure. Come on up!"

Had a bit of good news though this week, it's going to be a boy!


----------



## The A Train (Jun 26, 2007)

Congradulations!


----------



## The A Train (Jun 26, 2007)

Did a quick tune yesterday and im liking my results so far. Going to do some more today after class. I hope its worthy to listen to, even though im not mr mosconi!


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Lol... Mr. Mosconi  No sq fairy dust here! I don't provide shots of koolaide during demos neither


----------



## The Drake (Apr 3, 2007)

bertholomey said:


> We certainly will be interested. Drake, let us know by pm what we can bring, or we can run up to the store to get some stuff.


I should have everything we need, but if I am short on something we can run to the store and get it. 

I probably wont have my setup ready for listening, had some trouble with the power supply causing issues with the new sound cards, not sure whats up, but as of now I got nothing so I dont want to hear any excuses from anyone that they cant come because their system isnt installed/working, lol.


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

The Drake said:


> as of now I got nothing so I dont want to hear any excuses from anyone that they cant come because their system isnt installed/working, lol.


Owned!!!

That means SHOW UP people!!!


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Just a reminder of the time and place:


Date: August 20th, 2011 (Saturday)

Time: 10am - 6pm

Location: 2105 possum trot, Wake Forest

Parking: Park in the driveway of the deer path entrance

Phone: I will PM everyone that confirms they can make it with my cell in case anyone gets lost.

Food: Pizza or grilling out, depends on weather really. 


The weather looks like it will be warm - might want to bring a chair to sit in and a towel or something to put on your windshield.


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

bertholomey said:


> Just a reminder of the time and place
> 
> The weather looks like it will be warm - might want to bring a chair to sit in and a towel or something to put on your windshield.


This man speaks the truth!!


----------



## bigdwiz (Oct 7, 2010)

Guys, I was planning on coming, but my wife got called into work and I'm stuck w/ babysitting duties... 

We should all share contact info anyway and meet up one night after work or something.


----------



## Velozity (Jul 6, 2007)

Well, I really need to go to the show in Collinsville tomorrow so that I get the points I need for MECA finals. But I also really want to meet you guys that I haven't. Maybe I'll just go, get judged, and then leave early and head to Wake Forest. Hmm, I guess I can ask to have my score sheet sent or faxed to me... Jason, I'll call you as the day progresses and let you know my plans.


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

Notloudenuf said:


> LIES!
> and more LIES!!! :laugh:
> 
> Hope to see you both there.





> Always keep your words soft and sweet, just in case you have to eat them."


And sure enough I had to eat these words today because Velozity showed up! :laugh:

But not Chithead 

It was nice meeting you Mike. Thank you a bunch for your pointers on my car.
Glad the 'crew' was all there. I have more to say but am in a hurry right now. Big Thanks to Drake for hosting again.

I will post pictures tomorrow.


----------



## JHolmes (Mar 19, 2010)

I wish I could have stayed longer and really had the opportunity to talk to you guys more, but it was nice dropping by. Thanks for the invite.


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Thanks for stopping by John - good to meet you. Thank you for going through the explanation of the vw mods (a few times  as soon as you would explain it, someone else would come out and ask )

Looking forward to seeing / hearing the system in October!


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Thank you again Drake (and thank your Dad as well - it was very cool that he came out to hang out with us - great talking with him) for hosting this event. We had a good little group and a fantastic lunch. 

I'll post the few pics that I took (why can't I ever remember to take more pictures? If you did take some shots - please throw them on here) this afternoon, as well as a short 'liner notes' write up on the disc I gave out - just impressions I have of the tracks - some reasons for including them. 

As always, it was a pleasure seeing Adam (wonderful improvement - truly enjoyable system), Jeremy, and Kendall again. It was a pleasure meeting Steve (the vet looks / sounds incredible!) and John, and I'm glad Mike was able to make it with his fantastic Highlander. Thanks for listening to everyone's car and providing feedback. I hope to see all of you at the Fall Meet the first weekend in October.


----------



## Salami (Oct 10, 2007)

bertholomey said:


> I hope to see all of you at the Fall Meet the first weekend in October.



So is this date set in stone? Saturday only?


Need to get my request in for work to make sure I am off. Need to get going on the changes I want to do also.


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

Here are the pictures I took that actually turned out well.

Here is Drake's Pool room









Adam's 'Boom Box' system in there









Adam tweaking something in his Civic









JHolmes CC


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

Mike's (Velozity) Highlander (awesome sound!!) 

























That was all the pictures I took  but hey I was busy listening to cars and talking with old and new friends.


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Here are the pictures I took - many seem to be duplicates of Kendall's

Adam's Civic


















Kendall's Mercury and Steve's Vette (the grey van wasn't part of the G2G)



























John's VW cc - heavily modded


















Mike's Yota - love the wheels on this suv



























I'm glad Kendall got a pic of the HU and Zapco controller - really nice combo!


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Steve's Vette:
































































A lot of top down driving is done in this Vette as could be imagined. Two Arc mini's are stacked in the pass floorboard where the Bose stock amp was located. ID speakers and Pioneer HU - Extremely clean install. Hats off to Jeremy (Sleeves) on this job!


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

As promised.....I put together a listing of the tracks and a few comments about each of them. I did this instead of the work I needed to do tonight (report from last week), so please read through it once  

Any feedback about a particular track would be welcomed. We have a groovy plan for the Mix Disc that we will give out at the Fall Meet on October 1st in High Point. It will be a surprise, so you have to show up to find out what it will be. 

*Another Day / Timothy Chaisson:*
I got this one from Minibox – fantastic, clear, emotion filled voice and a fantastic guitar piece. Very nice highs and full body lows with the guitar. One of those tracks you can crank and get all of the nuance. I need to find some of this guy’s albums.

*Someone Like You / Adele:*
New favorite track – I really like the piano sound – then her voice comes in – fairly tentative at first, almost melancholy – then it picks up to the bridge / chorus – Powerful! The high notes bring chills / tears depending on the quality of the playback and your mood  

*The Stone / Dave Matthews Band:*
I wanted a live track and I wanted a DMB track. When I started in SQ, DMB was my ‘reference’ that I wanted to reproduce well. This track starts with guitar / fiddle / sax / bass / percussion and just builds. Good lows, but the system needs to be able to handle a lot of highs without getting screechy. Very nice midbass material later in the track. Play it a bit loud to get that ‘concert’ feel.

*Who Will Comfort Me / Melody Gardot:*
From the 2nd album I have purchased from her – she has a gripping story if you are willing to look it up. Love the highs on this track – love her voice. I also love how the track ‘builds’ – at 1:25 the stand up bass and horns come in. The muted trumpet is brilliant – At 3:16 – love it when she holds everything up with her amazing voice – really push the volume in the playback to get every nuance of that voice.

*Secret / Maroon 5:*
Got this one from Minibox – you have to wait through the first section, but it is worth it. Excellent guitar piece breaks in – very detailed, then piano joins, then incredible bass / percussion. This track will really reveal how clear everything is in your set up – extreme bass response / powerful mid range / sharp, articulate highs.

*The 3 R’s / Jack Johnson:*
Fantastic percussion / bass guitar – really shows strength of midbass / sub response – should be up front. I typically only use the first 30 seconds, but there are many JJ fans out there that will like this one – and environmental friendly folks that will love the message 

*‘Track 13’*
One of those short tracks that was on one of those zuki demo discs that I got with the amp. 

*Thank You / Dido:*
Again, another Minibox track – love the percussion at the beginning – very articulate guitar that comes in –solid kick drum setting the rhythm. I love her voice – very smooth – great timbre. Good bass guitar part when it comes in – good background vocals – some good depth to the track.

*He Won’t Go / Adele:*
That percussion at the beginning – must be in the front of the car – piano / voice – brilliant. At 55 seconds – nice bass guitar addition, again in the front of the car – then at 1:05 – she kicks it up a notch – great rhythm and show of her solid voice.

*Big Yellow Taxi / Counting Crows & Venessa Carlton:*
This was on a test cd – nice dynamic track – good width – good voice (male and female) – powerful acoustic guitar – should stretch the system.

*It’s Too Late / Dirty South vs Evermore:*
Just a really fun bass track – I like to mute the sub and just push the midbass – see how much output I have – careful with this track – if you are driving, you might have a tendency to push the speed as well!

*Are You Low / O.A.R.*
Just picked this cd up for the wife (loves O.A.R.) – good album – wanted a bar band playing reggae rhythms on this mix disc – no better reason than that. 
*
Second Hand News / Fleetwood Mac:*
I’m sure this is a puzzler – Erin posted the other day his love of the Rumours Album – moved over on the iPod and played that album – love it. Just a solid, straight forward, fun track. It is recorded low, so increase the volume and have a good time. Love Mick Fleetwood’s percussion and Lyndsey Bunkingham’s voice.

*Never Going Back Again / Fleetwood Mac:*
I love this guitar part – makes my AP XR’s really shine – the extreme articulation of every strike of the strings. Lyndsey’s voice is fantastic on this one as well.

*Let’s Stay in Tonight / Brian Culbertson:*
This is a track I got from Bryan Wilkenson – just a fun jazz piece that you can push the volume. Love the sax sound and it has a solid bass part. 

*Home / Marc Broussard:*
This is another track I got from Bryan Wilkenson – love the voices – lead and back up – great mix of voices. Good highs on the track great layering of instruments – just a fun, soulful track.

*Brombo / Brian Bromberg & Akira Jimbo:*
Nice drum track I got from a sampler disc – Mark B has said, if you can get drums to sound correct, the rest of your system should sound right as well – great bass guitar part as well in this track.

*Fly Me To The Moon / Frank Sinatra:*
I love this track because it starts off so mellow – percussion, flute, Frank, stand up bass. Then at 0:41 you get some horns that are brilliant. 

*Friday Smile / Yello:*
Nice bass part and of course that low voice – does everything stay above the dash?

*Isn’t this a lovely day / Ella Fitzgerald & Louis Armstrong:*
I love this track! Ella’s voice is sublime – nice piano sound as well – quite, muted, background. Then…..Louis, Satchmo! What a voice – listen to every nuance. Catch every breath, wiping of his mouth with the hanky…. Also, some cymbal, stand up bass, guitar – depth?

*Le Serpent / Kai Ying:*
Great percussion piece – above the dash or under the dash? Great highs on this track as well. Should get your width and left right staging.

*The Singer Sing / Ling Ren:*
Extreme High test! Harp, guitar……..Voice! Harsh, screechy, fatiguing? Clear, pleasant, melodic – good dynamics – range?

*Sex / Goran Bregovic:*
Great voice! Get all of the textures of this ethnic voice. Sam (SaMxp) really likes this track – is the voice correct (tonality) in your system as compared to a reference? Percussion / horns – vocals - sibilance? 

Well that is it for this mix disc. I started off just replacing a few tracks from an old mix disc, and it became an entirely new animal. I have been fortunate to have received a lot of music recently, and I wanted to share some of those great tracks that I have enjoyed lately.


----------



## Velozity (Jul 6, 2007)

Hey guys! I wanted to post this last night but eh, well you know the wi-fi doesn't pick up real well from the dog house...

Anyway, now that my marriage is back together let me just say that you guys really made a great first impression on me. You really know how to make a fella feel welcomed. AWESOME SYSTEMS ALL AROUND. Individually:

Drake- you da man for hosting these GTG's. I can't wait to hear that Intel Quad-Core 5GHz Overclocked Automotive Super Computer head unit when you get it finished . Those Scan 12m mated to the D3004 should be a match made in heaven. Thanks again dude...

Jason- bro, I really don't know what I can say about your Bimmer that you probably haven't heard already. In a word, your system is, "It". P99+ Mosconi+Seas+AP= a wet spot in your driver's seat. Hope you didn't notice, lol. Seriously though, your car is FORMIDABLE. Very nicely done sir...

Kendall- Nice to meet you my man and let me tell you, your system IS loud enuf (Lol). I enjoyed our listening session and answering your questions the best I could. Just make sure you take what I say with a grain of salt, ha ha. Really though, for a car with all stock locations and no external processing your Milan was hella impressive. You have a good ear and you know how to squeeze the best out of that 9887. Like I said yesterday, learn to use that parametric eq instead of the graphic. It's so much more versatile and your system will be even more awesome. Thanks again.

Adam- That Civic dashboard is DEEEEP! I enjoyed listening to Thriller in your car. I certainly can appreciate your love for the low end :laugh:! The tweaks we made to your eq made it even more enjoyable. That was my first time hearing L1Pro's and my suspicions were confirmed-- it's a very nice tweeter. And you've got them aimed just right. I liked how they dissappeared into the music. Nice car man!

Steve and Jeremy- Steve your Vette gives my 350Z penis envy. Like I don't even want to drive it anymore. I'm already having visions of trading it. I think I liked hearing your exhaust note as much as I liked listening to your system :laugh:. Jeremy your installation skills are top notch. How you managed to install such a complex system in such a small space is astounding. Arc Audio should use pics of that amp install in their marketing material. Nice meeting you both!




God Bless you all, and I hope to make it to the one in October!!


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

I'm glad that 'dog house' stretch was only one night 

Thanks for the positive feedback on everyone's car, and the encouragement that went with it. Looking forward to more demo time with you - hopefully at VA State Finals and the NC Fall Meet.


----------



## The Drake (Apr 3, 2007)

Thanks everyone for coming out, turned out really well. A little on the warm side but it wasnt too bad and no rain so thats perfect to me  Glad to see a few new faces. 

Thanks Jason for putting together another great demo disc, your becoming an expert on it now! 

Adam - always a pleasure hanging out with you. Thanks for help with grilling and putting together the boom box. 

Kendall - sorry to hear about some of the stuff going on with you lately, you and your family will be in my prayers, I am always available if you need to talk buddy. If you want to caravan or carpool up to VA in sept, let me know I might be down for that. 

Steve - Great meeting you, always loved vette's and a great install Jeremy did for you. 

John and Mike - glad you both were able to make it even if it was short. Wish we had more time to chat/listen. Hopefully we will see you both in the fall. 

October 1st, mark it on your calenders!


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

What would it take to get a copy of the disc?


----------



## tintbox (Oct 25, 2008)

I would love to have a copy of this disc as well. I'll be at VA Finals. Highlander looking good.


----------



## Sleeves (Oct 22, 2010)

I had a great time as usual and can't say thanks enough to Drake for his hospitality. 

Jason is getting _really_ good at putting together demo discs and this one is my favorite so far. 

Also really nice to meet some new people and I hope to someday have something as enjoyable to listen to in one of my vehicles as some of the others I heard Saturday.


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

DAT said:


> What would it take to get a copy of the disc?


PM me.



tintbox said:


> I would love to have a copy of this disc as well. I'll be at VA Finals. Highlander looking good.


OK 'Toolbox' - I'll hook you up at the VA meet.




Sleeves said:


> I had a great time as usual and can't say thanks enough to Drake for his hospitality.
> 
> Jason is getting _really_ good at putting together demo discs and this one is my favorite so far.
> 
> Also really nice to meet some new people and I hope to someday have something as enjoyable to listen to in one of my vehicles as some of the others I heard Saturday.


Thanks J! I'm glad you like the disc. Time and effort go into putting those together and making copies - nice to get positive feedback. I really love it when someone gives me a disc that has a particular artist that I would never have experienced.


----------



## tintbox (Oct 25, 2008)

Thank you sir.


----------



## slade1274 (Mar 25, 2008)

Sorry I missed this one- looks like a great "mini" turnout!


----------



## bmxscion (Jan 31, 2011)

I will be moving back to NC (Fayetteville) in a few weeks. (Yeah Army!) I would like to meet up some with some other guys around and maybe go to an organized show and enter my car. Can someone from the NC group PM me with some contact info so I can get in the loop? Thanks.

-Ben


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Howdy Ben. Go Army! indeed - spent a short time in Fayettenam myself....

Anyway, if you are in town by September 11th, there will be a Meca meet in Collinsville, VA that a couple of us are going to try to make. 

Otherwise, we will be having a large meet in High Point Saturday, Oct 1. I'll pm you the details.


----------



## slade1274 (Mar 25, 2008)

Hmmmm... that will be my last "official" weekend in Atlanta; road trip?


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Flash backs of Animal House are coming to mind!


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

slade1274 said:


> Hmmmm... that will be my last "official" weekend in Atlanta; road trip?


Dooooo eeeeeeeeet. Do it!


----------



## The A Train (Jun 26, 2007)

Sorry I havent had much time to reply to everyone until now...

Drake- Thanks so much for inviting everyone to your place to hangout and thanks for the good food! I really wished that I could listen to your car again, I always look forward to it. I think we have a love for dynamics in common.

Jason- Like I told you at the meet, I think youre done.  I mean, unless you want to upgrade to water cooled, unobtainium plated amps, and gigawatt drivers. Not to mention several critical flux capacitors. But honestly, I closed my eyes when I was listening to one of the Adele tracks on the meet disc, and I found myself reaching up to feel her face. Staging is almost creepy!

Kendall- I must say that your car is a great example of proper tuning and install. You can utilize stock locations, hide amps, and make a very nice factory looking sub enclosure. I think the Milan should be the template for how things should be done. The amount of detail, and midbass is very impressive. I can go on and on, well done sir.

Mike- Though I didnt get to fully demo your car, I will say that I was very impressed by the XR6.5 and the Scans. They blend beautifully together. Your installation was impecable. The A-pillars were flawless and the combonation of the Clarion and Zapco in the dash looked "just right." Was a pleasure to meet you and hope to see you in the future.

Steve- Loved the Vette! I must say that I really liked the Pioneer headunit, I may have to save up for one. This was the first time listening to image dynamics components and I really liked its sound. I bet its great cranked up on the highway with the top down! Umm...going the speed limit of course  Jeremy sure knows his stuff! That stock location was perfect for those Arc amps. He helped me put my amps under the seats in the Civic. I couldnt do it without his help.

Thanks for everyone's constructive critism. Even at the meet, I was able to make a few tweaks here and there and really made a big difference. I always like getting together with you guys (even if I had to miss a Journey concert  ). Cant wait for the next one!


----------



## bmxscion (Jan 31, 2011)

bertholomey said:


> Howdy Ben. Go Army! indeed - spent a short time in Fayettenam myself....
> 
> Anyway, if you are in town by September 11th, there will be a Meca meet in Collinsville, VA that a couple of us are going to try to make.
> 
> Otherwise, we will be having a large meet in High Point Saturday, Oct 1. I'll pm you the details.



I'll be in town on the 7th but with relocating, the 11th may be a bit too soon. Oct 1 sounds good, as that will give me time to set up my shop at the house, and get a new sub box built and my new H.O. alt installed (220A Mechman). I may be needing an extra hand or two with the box building part or just some advice...So maybe a mini meet in Fayettenam is in order. Anyone have a portable RTA? That is my next step in tuning my car.


----------



## The Drake (Apr 3, 2007)

Great to see another name for us NC folk  I sent you an invite to our little social group. Looking forward to meeting you at the meet in October!


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

The Drake said:


> Edit: I also added a social group for all us North Carolinian's here. Check it out!


I uploaded all of my pictures from past meets into the Social Group album.

Will you guys be sure that this worked? I can see them but.... you never know...


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

I see em!!! They worked for me also that is.


----------

